# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  البصمة الوراثية أو الـdna

## المحامي سعد حسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهدي بحثي هذا الى الدكتورة شيماء و الى كافة الاعضاء المحترمين:

*  البصمة الوراثيةأوالـ**dna**:*
لا شك إن موضوع النسب من الخطورة بمكان و حساس لما يترتب عليه من نتائج خطيرة تؤثر على المجتمع و على العلاقات الاجتماعية .
لذلك عملت الشريعة الإسلامية على حفظ الأنساب من الضياع و الكذب و التزييف و جعلت ثبوت النسب حقا للولد يدفع به نفسه من الضياع و حقا لأمه تدرأ به عن نفسها الفضيحة و الفحشاء و حقا لأبيه يحفظ به نسبه و و لده له عن كل دنس و ريبة و حتى تبنى الأسرة و توجد القرابة على أساس متين يربط أفرادها رباط قوي متين من دم واحد و أصل مشترك .
و معنى النسب  هو إلحاق الولد (ذكر أو بنت ) بأبيه و ما يترتب على ذلك من الالتزامات بينهما من عطف الأب على الولد و تربيته و تعليمه حتى يبلغ أشده و من احترام الولد للأب و رعايته في شيخوخته و التوريث فيما بينهما و كذلك حق الولد في حمل جنسية أبيه .
و لما كان نسب الولد من أمه ثابت في كل حالات  الولادة شرعية أم غير شرعية ,
فان ثبوت أو نفي نسب الولد من أبيه لم يجعل المشرع له اسبابا إلا في حالات معينة أوردها في قانون الاحوال الشخصية السوري و كذلك وردت في الاجتهادات القضائية  و في الفقه الإسلامي و حالات النسب هي ثبوت النسب بالزواج و بالا قرار و بالبينة أونفيه باللعان ,أما في المجتمعات الغربية فهناك طرق حديثة يتم اللجوء إليها : مثل الزمرة الدموية  أوفي قياس عدد نطاف وحركته تركيزه واحدث , أما أحدث طريقة يتم اللجوء إليها في وقتنا الحاضر هي البصمة الوراثية ولان القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية الشريفة قد حثتا على  العلم و الاخذ بكل مايثبته العقل و العلم وبالتالي يجب الاخذ بهذه الطريقة ايضاً ونحن نفهم عدم ورود هذه الطريقة ضمن الطرق الواردة في الشريعة الاسلامية للاثبات أو نفي النسب كون هذه الطريقة لم تكن معروفة في ذلك الوقت لانه تم اكتشافه حديثاًوبالتالي ليس هناك مبرر في عدم الاخذ بها في وقتنا الحاضر  بحجة عدم ذكرها في الشريعة الاسلامية  .     
وبحثناهذه سيتناول هذه الطريقة الحديثة و الفاعلة بالتفصيل :
تسمى هذه الطريقة بعدد من المسميات :
*البصمة الوراثية أو الحمض النووي منقوص الأوكسجين , أو الحمض الريبي منقوص الأوكسجين ,أو ما يسمى بالفرنسية ببصمة الـ**  and**وبالإنكليزية الـ * *dna*:
في العقود الأخيرة اكتشف دليل أعتمد عليه الخبراء في إثبات النسب أو نفيه حيث اكتشف العالم أفري في العام 1944الـdna  وبين بأنه المسؤول عن نقل الصفات الوراثية من الأصول إلى الفروع ثم تابع العلماء أبحاثهم حول الـ dna  وعلاقته  في نقل صفات البيولوجية من الآباء إلى الأبناء وفي  عام / 1985/ اكتشف البروفيسور أليس جيفري من جامعة ليستر بانكلترا بان الـ dna يختلف من شخص إلى آخر واحتمال تطابق الـdna عند شخصين هو أمر نادر وذلك باستثناء التوائم المتماثلة
وقد وجد الطب الشرعي في هذا الاكتشاف وسيلة للتعرف على المجرمين و اكتشاف الجرائم و كذلك حل بعض القضايا المدنية المعقدة وخاصة دعاوي النسب ذلك ان البصمة الوراثية أو الـdna  هي عبارة عن بيان بالخصائص و الصفات الوراثية التي تسمح بالتعرف على الفرد و هي تشبه بطاقة الهوية الشخصية و لكنها لا تبين الحالة المدنية للشخص (الاسم أو الكنية أو.... )و إنما تحدد صفاته الوراثية وبالتالي عبارة عن هوية شخصية وراثية للفرد و من المعروف أن الكائنات البشرية لا تشبه بعضها البعض وإنما هي على أشكال متباينة و مختلفة و يسمح تعدد الأشكال الـdna  بتميز الأفراد .
إذاً يمكن القول بان كل فرد يتمتع ببطاقة هوية وراثية خاصة به تميزه عن غيره من الأفراد و يسمح انتقالها إلى الأجيال القادمة و بإثبات النسب بين الأفراد ,وقد ساهمت البصمة الوراثية في حل بعض الألغاز التاريخية مثال: فقد اثبت هذه البصمة بأن الرئيس الأمريكي (توماس جيفرسون )أحد مؤسسي أمريكا هو الأب الطبيعي لطفل أنجبه من امرأة سوداء بعد مرور قرنين من الزمن حيث كان علماء التاريخ من العرق الأبيض يرفضون ذلك , وكذلك فقد استطاعت البصمة الوراثية ان تحل اللغز الذي كان يحيط بمصير العائلة القيصرية الروسية فقد قام فريق روسي بريطاني باستخراج بقايا عظام من حفرة مدفون فيها جثث ليتأكدوا ان هذه العظام تعود الى القيصر نيكولا الثاني و أفراد عائلته بعد إعدامهم في عام 1918وذلك بعد أخذ عينة dna من بقايا عظام اكتشف في إحدى الحفر  ومقارنتها مع عينة من الفروع المباشرة للعائلة القيصرية فاكتشفوا ان هذه العظام هي للقيصر وعائلته .
 وحديثاً فقد اعترف  الرئيس الأمريكي (بيل كلنتون ) بإقامته علاقة جنسية مع (مونيكا لوينسكي ) بعد ما وجد نفسه تحت تهديد الاختبار الـ dna .
يتضح مما سبق ان البصمة الوراثية تلعب دوراً بارزاً في قضايا النسب في التشريعات  لكن المشرع الغربي أحاط اللجوء إلى إثبات بهذه الطريقة بضمانات منها حرية الشخص في الخضوع للاختبار فإذا ما رفض الشخص الخضوع للخبرة البيولوجية فان القاضي لا يستطيع إكراهه على ذلك  ونتيجة انتقادات الفقهاء والقضاة لمبدأ حرية الفرد في  اللجوء للخبرة البيولوجية فقد أخضع المشرع الفرنسي الإثبات عن طريق الـdna لقواعد صارمة وذلك انه لا يجوز اللجوء الى تحاليل الـ dna إلا أمام المحاكم التي تنظر في موضوع الدعوى التي  تهدف فقط لإثبات علاقة النسب أو نفيها أو إلزام الأب بإنفاق على الطفل أو إلغاء هذه النفقة فمثلاً لا يستطيع قاضي الأمور المستعجلة   ان يقرر اللجوء لاختبارات الـ dna إلا انه يستطيع ان يقرر بناء على شخص ما  بأخذ عينة من جثة المتوفي تسمح فيما بعد بإجراء تحاليل الـdna عندما يرفع هذا الشخص الدعوى .
أما التشريعات العربية  فلم تتطرق في قوانينها الأحوال الشخصية إلى هذه الطريقة لان أحكام النسب مستمد من الشريعة الإسلامية و لكن سكوت المشرع لم يمنع القضاء في بعض الدول العربية من اللجوء إلى هذه الطريقة كالقضاء اللبناني و التونسي .
لذلك اختلف وجهات النظر بين علماء الدين و رجال القانون حيث ثار جدل كبير حول إثبات النسب باستخدام تقنية البصمة الوراثية ولكل من الفريقين أسانيده و أدلته التي يرتكن إليها تأييدا لوجهة نظره :
*أولا: وجهة نظر علماء الدين :*
يذهب الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية إلى جواز إثبات النسب عن طريق الـ       dnaولم يشترط لصحة جواز إثبات النسب عن هذا الطريق ان يكون عقد الزواج صحيحا شرعيا مما مؤداه جواز اللجوء إلى هذا الطريق في غير حالات الزواج الشرعي (الزنا ) أي اخذ بهذا الرأي على إطلاقه وقد اخذ بهذا الرأي الدكتور محمد رأفت عميد كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الزاهر ويرى ان البصمة الوراثية لا يتشابه اثنان إطلاقاً في البصمة وعن طريقها يمكن القطع بوسيلة علمية في إثبات النسب 
(جريدة الشرق الأوسط في عددها9971الصادر في 17 آذار 2006)
ومما يعزز هذا الرأي ما ذهب الهي البعض ان استخدام التقنية الحيوية جائز شرعا بمراعاة ضوابط الشريعة ومبادئها مضيفا ان المجتمع الذي لا يشارك في التطور الحالي وفي التقدم الطبي انما يصاب بالتخلف .
غير ان غالبية الرجال الدين (الشيخ محمود عاشور وكيل الأزهر السابق الشيخ يوسف البدري – جريدة الشرق الأوسط  المشار إليه ): 
يرون إن إثبات النسب عن طريق استخدام الـdnaجائز في حالة اذا ثبت إن المولود جاء عن طريق علاقة زوجية صحيحة و من ثم لا يجوز استخدام الـdna   إذا ثبت إن المولود جاء عن طريق الزنا و القاعدة الشرعية التي تبنى عليها الأحكام الخاصة بإثبات النسب هي (الولد للفراش و للعاهرة الحجر)ذلك أن القضايا النسب دائماً تثبت بالإقرار أي أن تقر بان المولود ابن لهذا الرجل إذا كانا متزوجين بعقد شرعي ,وفي حالة إنكاره يتم اللجوء الى استخدام الوسائل التي عن طريقها يثبت النسب و منها الـdnaبشرط عدم تدخل البشري وان تكون نتائج التحليل صادقة مائة بالمائة و بالتالي ينسب المولود الى أمه لان الإسلام لا يعترف به (الزنا)باعتباره من الجرائم التي عرفتها الشريعة الإسلامية .
و ينتقد البعض هذا الاتجاه و يرى ان المولود يجب ان ينسب لصاحب النطفة بغض النظر عن نوع العلاقة بين الرجل و المرأة لان الشارع الإسلامي عندما يقرر حسب القاعدة (الولد للفراش وللعاهرة الحجر )يقرر مبدأً عاماً هو الفراش و النسب و بالتالي ينسب الولد لأبيه حتى لو لم يكونا متزوجين و لكن في حالة ما اذا كان الرجل لا يستطيع الانجاب فلا يمكن إثبات المولود إليه إلا بتحليل الـdna.
*ثانياً:وجهة نظر رجال القانون :*
يكاد يجمعرجال القانون على أهمية تحليل الـdna في إثبات النسب بحسبانه طريقا علميا متقدما وقاطعا في المسائل الجنائية ومن هذا الرأي (المستشار طه الشريف رئيس محكمة النقض المصرية – جريدة الشرق الاوسط المشار اليها سابقاً ) استنادا الى ان صحة تحليل الـdna تصل الى 100%خصوصاً و انها تكشف عن البصمة الوراثية للفرد .
وفي هذا الاطار يذهب البعض من رجال القانون الى ضرورة انه يقوم بمهمة تحليل الـdna كوادر طبية من داخل مصلحة الطب الشرع لضمان النتائج حتى لا تفقد مصداقية المواطنين . ومن هذا الرأي (الدكتور عادل عاشور أستاذ الوراثة بالمركز القومي للبحوث و كذلك الدكتورة فوزية عبد الستار أستاذة في القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة .
اذاً قوة البصمة الوراثية في الاثبات تعتمد على طريقة جمع العينات و حالاتها و كفاءة المعامل و جودة الفحص ,و نظراً لأهمية تحليل الـdnaفي الاثبات فانه يلزم تقنين هذه الطريقة تشريعيا بحيث يتضمن القانون شروط اللجوء لتحليل الـdnaو إجراءاتها و ضمانات عدم إساءة استخدام النتائج التي تسفر عنها .
*ثالثا:تقدير الاتجاهين السابقين :*
من المتفق عليه ان تحليل الـdna وسيلة متقدمة لاثبات النسب و البنوة و كدليل اثبات قاطع و حاسم في القضايا الجنائية .
و ليس ثمة خلاف بين علماء الدين و رجال القانون في أهمية استخدام الـdna  في الاثبات سواء في مسائل الاحوال الشخصية أو في المجال الجنائي إنما درجة الخلاف في نطاق استخدام الـdna و مداه , اذ يقصر غالبية علماء الدين استخدامه في اثبات النسب و البنوة في الزواج الصحيح شرعا أما ما دونه فلا يعتدون به , اما رجال القانون فهم يطلقون استخدامه في كافة المجالات دون قيد .
وفي رأينا ان الرأي الأخير هو الصحيح و الواجب الإتباع و سندنا في ذلك ان طريقة الـ  dnaتأتي بنتائج قاطعة في الإثبات قد لا تقبل الشك أوم الظن و بأسلوب علمي متقدم .
و قد تباينت اتجاهات القضاء في مدى قبول البصمة الوراثية كدليل إثبات , فاتجاه القضاء العربي يقوم على اعتبار البصمة الوراثية دليلاً مساعدا ًيساعد القاضي في تكوين عقيدته و قناعته الشخصية على خلاف القضاء الجانبي الذي يعتمد على البصمة الوراثية كدليل للإثبات في المنازعات القضائية الخاصة بتنازع النسب و إثبات البنوة بشكل مطلق .  
أما في بلادنا فان المشرع لم يأخذ بالبصمة الوراثية لتحديد النسب أو نفيه لان تشريعنا  كذلك كغيره من المجتمعات الإسلامية  مأخوذ ومستمد من الشريعة الإسلامية التي أقامت إثبات النسب ونفيه على قواعد محددة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل  وبالتالي هذه الطريقة غير واردة إلا ان ذلك لم يمنع بعض القضاة القليلين من أخذ بها .
والحقيقة لابد لنا القول بان اللجوء إلى طريقة الـ  dnaأو البصمة الوراثية يجب ان يأخذ طريقها إلى تشريعنا ويجب إضافة هذه الطريقة الى الطرق إثبات النسب أو نفيه الى مشروعنا الجديد وإذ نحن نحاول مواكبة التطور و التقدم العلمي و لا أعتقد ان هذه الطريقة تخالف أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية  لان القرآن الكريم قد حث على العلم ولأنها طريقة علمية صحيحة يمكن ارتكان إليه لأنها تثبت حقيقة نسب الولد من والديه لكن بشرط توفر الأجهزة والتقنيات المتقدمة وكذلك اكتساب مهارات فنية دقيقة والتمرس في تفسير النتائج و تكون خاضعة للرقابة العلمية والفنية .

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

مستخلص البصمة الوراثية جيد ومختصر ومفيد ، وينقصه تأصيله بالجانب القانونى بشكل أكثر تفصيلاً ، وإذا كانت لديك الرغبة أتشرف بأن ترجع لرسالتنا للدكتوراة بعنوان (( القانون الجنائى واستخدامات التكنولوجيا الحيوية - دراسة مقارنة )) ، حقوق المنصورة ، 2009م ، حيث تناولت فى الباب الأول لللبصمة الوراثية ودورها فى الإثبات الجنائى. مع تحياتى
دكتور / محمد لطفى عبد الفتاح

----------

